# Heven't been on in a while



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Not been on a while but ive been busy getting ready for Christmas, ive had a lot of toys to make,
Im really Santa Clause, And here is one of my reindeer, HO HO HO, jeff


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

yep, ya look exhausted. But doggy appears to be ready to go!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Santa, I'd like a nice slingshot for Christmas.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Had a couple sherry's already?


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice antler fork on your dog's head


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Aras said:


> Nice antler fork on your dog's head


what do you mean dog ha ha, i think someone has sold me a fake ha ha.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

One way to tell, I am told reindeer make good eating. Welcome back!


----------

